
Bulk Invite Connections to Your LinkedIn Group - AhmedTarekHasan
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/easily-invite-your-linkedin-connections-group-ahmed-tarek-hasan/
======
AhmedTarekHasan
Easily Bulk Invite LinkedIn Connections To Your Group With Extended
Filtering/Searching Features In Few Clicks

When you are planning to invite some of your LinkedIn connections to your own
LinkedIn group, which you manage, you need to have some features which can
make the whole process much easier.

Some features like: * Browsing through the full list of your connections *
Filtering connections by name * Filtering connections by occupation * Listing
already invited connections * Rescinding invited connections * Listing group
members who are not 1st degree connections

Unfortunately, the recent "Manage Group" interface lacks these kind of
features as currently you can only short list your connections by name through
an autocomplete textbox.

But, the good news is that you can have these features and more if you use
this tool :)

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/easily-invite-your-
linkedin-c...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/easily-invite-your-linkedin-
connections-group-ahmed-tarek-hasan/)

